# Problema installazione gnome: startx command not found

## biocore

salve gente, ho installato gentoo in versione amd64 con multilib su un pavilion g6, con i3 380 e gma 750.

Ho un problema che incontro nell'installazione di gnome:

Premesso che: ho installato x11-base, x.org e kde

Quando faccio partire startx mi restituisce command not found

Ho provato ogni cosa, ho letto sia la wiki che la documentazione, ma niente da fare.

Non so se possa dipendere dalla gpu.

Ho provato anche con whereis e locate e sempre stessa pasta

Cosa dovrei fare?

Grazie in anticipo per le risposte

----------

## fturco

Sul mio sistema ottengo questo risultato:

```
$ equery belongs startx

 * Searching for startx ... 

x11-apps/xinit-1.3.3-r1 (/usr/bin/startx)
```

----------

## biocore

Se digito equery mi esce command not found

----------

## sabayonino

 *biocore wrote:*   

> Se digito equery mi esce command not found

 

equery fa parte del pacchetto 

app-portage/gentoolkit

----------

## biocore

Installato gentoolkit

Situazione non cambia

----------

## sabayonino

 *biocore wrote:*   

> Installato gentoolkit
> 
> Situazione non cambia

 

quasi tutti i comandi ti danno questo errore ?

potresti aver problemi i permessi.

effettua il chroot dell'installazione (live o altr sistema presente) e prova a reimpostare la password di root.

----------

## biocore

allora non credo sia un problema di permessi anche perché agosco in root.

ora ho installato xinit perché mancava e mi da server error oltre a conncetion refused

----------

## sabayonino

 *biocore wrote:*   

> allora non credo sia un problema di permessi anche perché agosco in root.
> 
> ora ho installato xinit perché mancava e mi da server error oltre a conncetion refused

 

non intendo problema di permessi in senso stretto... ma qualcosa legato ad esso ed all'esecuzione di alcuni binari

probbilmente c'è qualcosa che non va in /etc/shadow

```
# cat /etc/shadow
```

la riga relativa a root (di solito la prima) , dovrebbe contenere anche l'hash della passowrd , così come quella del tuo utente qualche riga più sotto

```
root:$KJDHK&&GDHSKHKDKLksjfj8dkfhy////jsjfojGWWJdfk93djkkkKKKdjijJJFAUDKB88883jndmKKKS3:0:::::

halt:*:9797:0:::::

operator:*:9797:0:::::

...
```

----------

## k01

il problema credo che sia un po' di confusione iniziale "lato utente"   :Rolling Eyes: 

più che permessi al massimo potrebbe essere un poblema di path

innanzitutto cosa contiente il tuo /var/lib/portage/world? hai impostato un .xinitrc nella tua home o la variabile xsession in modo da far partire gnome? come è il tuo make.conf? hai impostato la variabile VIDEO_CARDS? qual'è l'errore preciso che da xorg? cerca i log in /var/log/   :Wink: 

----------

## biocore

Allora il punto è che mancavano xinit e librerie intel insieme a xorg. 

Li ho messi tutti e tre dopo 8 ore di emerge!!!!

Adesso mi danno "fatal error no screens found". Ho letto che dipende dal file di configurazione di xorg ma quando lo apro, è vuoto! 

Sono disperato, è mezza giornata esatta che sto cercando di installarlo e ogni cosa non va bene nonostante abbia seguito pari passo la guida ufficiale!

----------

## k01

ripeto:

 *k01 wrote:*   

> innanzitutto cosa contiente il tuo /var/lib/portage/world? hai impostato un .xinitrc nella tua home o la variabile xsession in modo da far partire gnome? come è il tuo make.conf? hai impostato la variabile VIDEO_CARDS? qual'è l'errore preciso che da xorg? cerca i log in /var/log/  

 

e già che ci siamo chiedo anche l'output di lspci

----------

## fturco

@biocore

Qual è l'URL della guida che stai seguendo? La guida ufficiale per Xorg è sul wiki: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration

Il file di configurazione /etc/X11/xorg.conf non esiste di default, e serve solo in casi particolari. Io ad esempio sul mio sistema non ce l'ho.

Un'altra cosa che non ho capito è perché hai installato KDE se vuoi GNOME. Per caso li vuoi avere entrambi?

----------

## sabayonino

 *fturco wrote:*   

> @biocore
> 
> Qual è l'URL della guida che stai seguendo? La guida ufficiale per Xorg è sul wiki: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xorg/Configuration
> 
> Il file di configurazione /etc/X11/xorg.conf non esiste di default, e serve solo in casi particolari. Io ad esempio sul mio sistema non ce l'ho.
> ...

 

uhm ...ma Gnome non va a braccetto con systemd ???   :Shocked:   (in tal caso occorre anche sistemare l'init nella configurazione del kernel)

quale sistema di init sta utilizzando ? (o ha configurato ? Systemd o OpenRC ? )

```
# emerge --info
```

----------

